# 1964 Clausing Colchester 13 x 36 Lathe - $1900 (SF Bay Area)



## Nogoingback (Jun 17, 2019)

1964 Clausing Colchester 13 x 36 Lathe
					

Up for sale is a 1964 Clausing Colchester gearhead 13x36 Lathe. New 3ph two speed Motor, new belts, Swiss Multi-fix toolpost holder (w/6 various holders). Key-less chuck. New cross-feed nut. New 8"...



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 17, 2019)

Wonder what's up with the grey side cover?  3D printed replacement or simply a paint job started and not finished?
Those are nice lathes- I believe that is a British made one
not much in the way of tooling included


----------

